# fibromyaglia



## Guest (Feb 26, 1999)

I take 50mg. of ultram at least once a day usually at night before going to bed an it helps me sleep which then in turn helps me feel better the next day. If i don't sleep well an hurt all night then the next day the fibro is worse. Sometimes when it is real bad i will take one in the evening to relax the muscles . The cold weather always makes it worse. I am also new to this web page.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 1999)

Welcome Bev 25 -I have never heard of that med. Is it just for sleep?You are so on - if I don't sleep well, I hurt all over .Hope you continue to rest well -Happy


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 1999)

To HappyNo the med Ultram is not just for sleep. It is also given for pain and for muscle aches an pains. But i take it so to releive the achey feelings and that in turn relaxes my muscles and then helps me to sleep. Befor i started to take ultram I would wake up and toss an turn because I hurt so much that i couldn/t sleep in one position. Ans then the next day I hurt all over. I was about to the end of my rope. This doesn't take al the pain away but it helps to relax the muscles an keep from being quite so stiff. An I have been lucky with no side effects. Everything else has always made me drugged up. Glad to have someone to talk to about this problem.


----------

